
Weight of pencil - ColinWright
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=weight+of+pencil
======
ColinWright
Is this an Easter Egg? Surely it's not one triggered exactly by the phrase
"Weight of Pencil" - there must be some sort of analysis going on that gets
the system to a state where it says: This is a query of class EE, so we'll
give a semantically relevant "humorous" answer.

There's some interesting processing going on there, and I'd love an insight
into what it is.

~~~
badclient
_Is this an Easter Egg?_

Wolfram Alpha is the mother of _all_ Easter eggs. Occasionally you find a
query that isn't.

